# A tip on wrapping your bars.



## Brutuskend (Mar 10, 2019)

Buy some 1 inch heat shrink and cut a couple of pieces about 1 1/2 long, remove your brake levers and slide the heat shrink on then re install your levers, wrap your bars and instead of taping to finish use just enough tape to keep the ends from unraveling then slip the heat shrink over the ends and heat. No unraveling, no sticky tape residue and a nice clean finish!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 13, 2019)

my buddy has been doing that forever - he even found blue shrink tubing to use on his daughter's project '85 Shogun




but twine wraps are worth the effort because the result is classy


 






this bar has 8 twine wraps



also used as spacers between the controls



turn down the volume on this video, and twine wraps start at 2:38


----------



## Duchess (Mar 17, 2019)

I like the shrink wrap idea for a newer bike where the twine doesn't look right, though I reverse-wrapped my newer road bike so that there's no visible finisher as the dead end is secured with the bar plug.


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 17, 2019)

I hate wrapping handlebars I always seem to get one side perfect and then goof up on the other side.  However I am a fan of the twine finish with some shellac.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Mar 17, 2019)

The key to getting bar wrap really right is disconnect the hooded brake levers from their mounting clamp - can use tape to keep the clamp band in the right place on the bars - and reinstall the levers after the wrap is done.


----------



## 3-speeder (Mar 27, 2019)

Mr.RED said:


> I hate wrapping handlebars I always seem to get one side perfect and then goof up on the other side.  However I am a fan of the twine finish with some shellac.



Hah!  That's what happens to me too!  The second side always goes better, I should start there. Hah!


----------



## Dursley Pedersen (Aug 16, 2019)

I do the upper and lower portions of the bars separately, starting at the 'free' end (end of hooks and near stem respectively), and finish off tucking the free ends of the tape under the full brake hoods - would't work with half hoods, of course. Done this since I started with Universal levers on Mafac Racer centre pulls way back in 1965.


----------

